# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] 2 ζευγάρια budgies

## prodigy

λογο παραπονων απο την γειτονια αναγγαζομαι να δωσω τα φωνακλακια μου.....ειναι 2 ζευγαρακια μπατζυς υγειεστατα και πολυ ζωηρα!!ακομα δινω και το κουβι τους που ειναι 60-50-170 περιπου.....επειδη δεν με ενδιαφερει να βγαλω χρηματα η να ξεφορτωθω τα ζωακια τα ανταλλασω με ενα ενυδρειο η εστω μονο την γυαλα για να ασχοληθω ξανα με ενα πιο ησυχο ειδος φιλου!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

κριμα ρε γαμώτο που αναγκάζεσαι να τα δώσεις αλλά σε καταλαβαίνω!! Πριν λίγο καιρο ήμουν κ γω στη δικια σου δυσάρεστη θέση κ αναγκάστηκα να δώσω τα παπαγαλάκια μου!

----------


## sakis276

Νικο καλησπερα.Μ ενδιαφερει η ανταλλαγη που θελεις.Δεν εχω ενυδρειο αλλα  μια μικρη γυαλα.Ειμαι απο Ευοσμο αλλα μπορω να ερθω οπου σε βολευει αν  κανονισουμε την ανταλλαγη.Οι διαστασεις ειναι 25cm μηκος - 23cm υψος και  14cm πλατος και ειναι αυτη απλα σε μαυρο χρωμα ειναι τα καπακια και οχι  κοκκινα. 

giala-mikro-enidrio-505.000.jpg

----------


## terios

εχω και εγω ενα ενυδρειο που δεν το χρειαζωμαι μιας και εχω αλλα 3 που δουλευουν.. με ενδιαφερουν τα πουλακια σου να τα βαλω μαζι με τα δικα μου μιας και εχω και πολλα!!

----------


## sakis276

> τα ανταλλασω με ενα ενυδρειο η εστω μονο την γυαλα


Φιλε Νικο εγω διαβασα αυτο και σου εστειλα μηνυμα.Διορθωσε την αγγελια σου και γραψε οτι θελεις μονο μεγαλο ενυδρειο,γιατι σιγουρα πολλοι θα μπερδευτουν.Εφοσον δεν σ ενδιαφερει καποια γυαλα βγαλε την λεξη ''γυαλα'' η τελοσπαντων προσδιορισε το μεγεθος που θελεις.

Παντα φιλικα.

----------


## prodigy

φιλε σακη απλα πιστευω οτι τοσο μικρα ενυδρειακια σαν το δικο σου ειναι ακαταλληλα για καθε ειδος ψαριου....οχι για αλλο λογο...

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Και οποιος εχει ασχοληθει με ενυδρεια καταλαβαινει ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ τι εννοει οταν λεει "μονο την γυαλα"

----------


## prodigy

επειδη δεν το επισημανα πιο  πανω και τωρα το προσεξα τα ζευγαρακια χαριζονται !ειμαι πο θεσσαλονικη και λογο κρυου και πολυ δουλειας δεν μπορω να κανω αποστολες στα πουλακια ....το κλουβι μπορω να το ξεμονταρω και να το στειλω οπουδηποτε

----------


## prodigy

τα παπαγαλακια χαριστηκαν εμεινε η κλουβα

----------


## ria

νικο ειναι ευκολη μια φωτο απο την κλουβα??? εστω ενδεικτικη!! επειδη γραφεις διαστασεις 60χ50χ170... δεν καταλαβα 1.70 ειναι το υψος?

----------


## prodigy

ναι το υψος ειναι σου εστειλα και πμ να δεις ενα σχεδον ιδιο.....

----------


## daras

καλησπερα. με ενδιαφερει η κλουβα και εχω ατομο στη θεσσαλονικη να την παραλαβει. αν την εχεις ακομη εχω διαθεσιμο ενυδρειο και διαφορα ενυδρειακα ειδη που ισως σε ενδιαφερουν οπως και διαφορα ψαρια.

----------


## prodigy

η κλουβα εκλεισε για τον φιλο πανο!

----------


## daras

:Happy0030:  :Happy0030:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

Χαιρετε πολυ,αυτο συμενει οτι ξερει ηδη με τι θα τη γεμισει..χαχα!!!!
ωραια η κιννηση σου νικο!

----------


## prodigy

και εγω θα χεκινησω να ασχολουμαι με ενα χομπυ που το ειχα αφημενο χρονια!!!!

----------


## daras

αγγελε η χαρα ειναι διπλη. η πρωτη γιατι εχω ηδη μικρα (ζεβρακια- γκουλντιαν) που αρχιζουν και γινονται ανεξαρτητα και θελουν χωρο να πετανε..οποτε θα ειναι οι κατοικοι της κλουβας....και θα τους ερθει γαντι. η δευτερη γιατι ο νικος ξεκινα και παλι με το αλλο πολυαγαπημενο μου χομπυ..τα ενυδρεια.

----------

